# Pheasant



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to hunt on this ranch one day but it would probaly drive my dog crazy. I woud have to use him as a retriver instead of a pointer with the amount of birds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEHj8srXkWg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I've seen that video before.
I'm no hunter but that would take the fun out of it for the dog and the hunter....looks a little too easy.
Now if it were me I'd probably still come home empty handed :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They have packages for three days but I would only be interested in doing it for one day. Spend the rest of the week hunting the way we always have, miles of walking and letting the dogs work.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/vizslas-on-plains-of-south-dakota.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/chloe-will-join-us-in-south-dakota.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/south-dakota-and-our-vizslas-learning.html

"Long drive to shoot some birds." A local ranch hand called out to us in Isabel, South Dakota when we went into the store. Population of Isabel. 120.
The big town for miles.

RBD
Below is a picture of a South Dakota rest area with his and her toilets.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Texred they R a retriver-Pike picks up 4 2 500 hundred doves each season-not a true gentlemans dog-if he marks it and it is down no pup in the field can beat him to it-soft feathers and a soft mouth-most pointers do not like to pick them up-PIKE just likes being the first one there!LOL I have hunted my whole life in Ks Mont &SD for pheasents-Now I like to set 40 or 50 pheasents the night before we we hunt on a freinds farm with native grasses and the next day it is almost like wild birds! still go to all of the above-great for their economy and U meet some of the best people in the world!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Those Bugs Bunnies look a little.....err....breezy RBD!  

Was a bit of a hike to get some birds wasn't it! Now......where's the jealous emoticon?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it'd be like shooting fish in a barrel!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's be fun, but not for long. A great place to introduce a dog to the gun too.

I do applaud the gentleman's efforts though at establishing a sustainable habitat for the birds. 
The predator control has to be pretty ruthless though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R E McCraith

With the lack of quail and now pheasant this year due to the drought. Ive used my dogs as retrieves more and more. We still do bird work with quail but a lot of the actual hunting is more waterfowl and dove. Its great to have a versatile dog.
I had a problem getting my male steady till sent. He had been only steady to the flush. Tuesday I was doing some bird work with him to get ready for a trial. He stayed steady after the flush til I sent him. It was a nice surprise. My only guess is that having to wait to be sent for retrieves during the waterfowl season paid off.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/final-pheasant-hunt-of-season.html

Last pheasant hunt of the season posted above. Now into hunt tests and fine tuning this great hunting dog.

So much fun  ;D. Addiction comes in many forms. :

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/vizslas-first-hunting-experience.html

Write up by one of "new" pheasant hunter and her human. :

It is a good feeling to "mentor" other "new" upland bird hunters, as the good folks. that took me "under their wings", did just a few years ago.

There is something special about _fields with birds _. Until you live the experience, it can not be explained.

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/diary-of-future-hunting-vizsla.html

Another pheasant hunt newbie story. I asked Vizsla pup owners to write on their first hunt when they come along.

This one is funny.

Rod


----------

